# So there is only 3 new posts?



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Please see the update regarding daily digests.









Daily Digest / Newsletter Reminder


Hello KPers, Everyone will be automatically receiving the daily Digest / Newsletter if you are a member of the site. If you are a subscriber to the daily digest/ Newsletter you will also be receiving it. If you see the following pop up, this is for anyone new who is not subscribed and would...




www.knittingparadise.com





For questions regarding the new software, please post in our feedback thread.









Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...




www.knittingparadise.com





- Cricket


----------

